# Liberty Media Conference call on now



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hopefully some actual info that is new and not the same old same old from the past couple.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Link ?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome

Chase just started.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Just talking about where their growth will come from.

Sports is their #1 priority above all else.
Locals are huge for them, 70% of country with HD locals now.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not able to get anthing with the click for webcast link, just a blank page


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So far pretty much the same things they talked to Meryll Lynch.


----------



## mdl (May 10, 2007)

say-what said:


> Hmm, I'm not able to get anthing with the click for webcast link, just a blank page


You have the pop-up blocked.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is a link directly on the Liberty Media site: http://ir.libertymedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?p=irol-eventDetails&c=61138&eventID=1626752


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mdl said:


> You have the pop-up blocked.


Yes, the media player is a web page popup.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

mdl said:


> You have the pop-up blocked.


d'oh

turned off the google pop up blocker. forgot norton was lurking back there.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Really hitting home the "quality" subscribers and how they have gotten rid of most of the bad credit subs and the ARPU is very high.
Strong HD/DVR sales (i.e. HR20's).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

HR20 really exceeding expectations in uptake by customers.

HR20 costs in mid $400s today, hope to get it down to the low $300s by end of the year.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ARPU? He has mentioned ARPU a bunch of times, but I am not sure what it is.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Average Revenue Per User


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

And the ARPU was $75 which means the average bill for subs is $75.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Average Revenue Per User


Ahhh, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Rolling out tons of HR20s, MPEG4 conversion going well.

No confirm date other then 70 HD channels soon, 100 by year end. Nothing new there.

Funny dig on Voom without saying it.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

did he just say 70 channels in the next few weeks?


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

and VOD launch before end of the year


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Said again a lot more sports things coming and soon. Perhaps they have some plans for NBA and NHL packages.


----------



## CTuser (Oct 16, 2006)

He said within the next 2 weeks for the intial HD rollout.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

VOD that is actually friendly for the customer and not just a list of 10K titles. Nice dig on cable and actually pretty true for the VOD I've seen on cable.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

HD non-DVR: now $210-$220, soon $150

HD DVR: now low $400's, soon $300's, next year mid-200's

Downplayed cable HD, D* will have HD channels people actually watch

More in Sports, adding original programming, more interactive

Launch VOD by year end, user friendly, download via Sat and broadband


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

greenwave said:


> and VOD launch before end of the year


Didn't it say next month beginning in LA & Denver?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

"Handfull" of people have seen VOD... 

So are we a "handfull" from a quantity point of view.....
or "handfull" because we are a PITA


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> "Handfull" of people have seen VOD...
> 
> So are we a "handfull" from a quantity point of view.....
> or "handfull" because we are a PITA


LOL. And we really like it too.


----------



## CTuser (Oct 16, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Didn't it say next month beginning in LA & Denver?


Yes for 2k to 3000 customers


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Launch VOD by year end, user friendly, download via Sat and broadband


Man I hope they use a "burst" mode that downloads data faster than realtime for some stuff - maybe those "great new features" promised when D11 launches.

Call me a wild-eyed dreamer but I can hope . . .


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Both? LOL


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

CTuser said:


> Yes for 2k to 3000 customers


No, that was 2-3k titles.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

"Couple" more satellites going up. Wonder if D12 is being prepped for launch now in late 2008?


----------



## CTuser (Oct 16, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> No, that was 2-3k titles.


Now I have to rewind the tape.


----------



## gator99 (Sep 22, 2005)

wire DVRs together? Whole Home solution?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the "wiring DVR's together" comment.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Technology leadership.

No mention of Tivo. I really wish the guys like RS4 on the Tivo Forum would actually listen to these things. Maybe they'd realize that DirecTV doesn't need Tivo unlike what they believe. Anyway...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The keys are HD and DVR.

Top priority. Research done.

HD and DVR.

Enhancements to EPG

"wire DVR's together"

Remotely program from internet and cell phone.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> "Couple" more satellites going up. Wonder if D12 is being prepped for launch now in late 2008?


Now isn't THAT an interesting tip. I surely hope so. Not only will it help pick up any slack with D10's spotbeam issue, but generally speaking more bandwidth is NEVER a bad thing.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I like the "wiring DVR's together" comment.


That will be GREAT for me with 3 DVR's!

Of course that means "upgrading" to networkable units since the R15 has no NIC :/


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hilmar2k said:


> I like the "wiring DVR's together" comment.


Yea. MRV has been rumored for a while but this just might be the first time I've seen anything close to an "announcement".


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I have five DVRs myself - BRING IT!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Now isn't THAT an interesting tip. I surely hope so. Not only will it help pick up any slack with D10's spotbeam issue, but generally speaking more bandwidth is NEVER a bad thing.


Did you really think D12 would stay on the ground forever?

An on-ground spare... is still a minimum of 2+ months to get launched...
A in-space spare....... and while it is up their it can do other work


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

True but you also dont want to launch sooner then you need to that way you can spread the life use of all them out longer.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Sports Costs Remain Too High"


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've always expected D12 to get launched eventually to be an in orbit backup, only makes sense. They have needed in orbit backups before when transponders fail with age or a problem.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

Yesssssssssss to MRV


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hilmar2k said:


> "Sports Costs Remain Too High"


Yep, as they plan to reup Sunday Ticket in a couple years for probably a big increase again. :lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> "Sports Costs Remain Too High"


Take THAT up with millionaire utility infielders hitting .252 . . .


----------



## gator99 (Sep 22, 2005)

Q & A....


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So in summary, I think the big "announcements" were:

1) MRV
2) Possible D12 getting ready to go
3) HD coming soon, but we already knew that.

Keep posting if there are any good questions. I gotta get some lunch.


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

alwayscool said:


> Yesssssssssss to MRV


MRV?


----------



## gator99 (Sep 22, 2005)

I believe Multiple Room Viewing - wired DVRs


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

Baldmaga said:


> MRV?


MRV = Multiple Room Viewing


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

How would two receivers be hooked up for MRV? Network cable (CAT5)?


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> So in summary, I think the big "announcements" were:
> 
> 1) MRV
> 2) Possible D12 getting ready to go
> ...


You forgot VOD. Which we also know.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

SParker said:


> How would two receivers be hooked up for MRV? Network cable (CAT5)?


Yes they need to be connected to a home network either wired or wireless.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

SParker said:


> How would two receivers be hooked up for MRV? Network cable (CAT5)?


Yes or wireless.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Baldmaga said:


> MRV?


Multi-room viewing.

Record on DVR1 - watch upstairs on DVR2 (streamed).

Its a BIG BIG BIG YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

SParker said:


> How would two receivers be hooked up for MRV? Network cable (CAT5)?


Most likely yes - but CAT5 old tech you need to get CAT6 to be hip.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

SParker said:


> How would two receivers be hooked up for MRV? Network cable (CAT5)?


Attached to your home network - you DO have one, don't you? 

Mine has three PCs running XP, three Mac laptops (iBook G3 running 10.3.something), Powerbook G4 running 10.4.10, PowerMacPro Core2Duo running 10.4.10), an Xbox 360 and my HR20 ).


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Top execs at DirecTV and Liberty Media said Tuesday in separate Q&As that they expect News Corp. to finalize the transfer of its control over the satellite TV provider to Liberty in the next month or so.

Liberty Media president and CEO Greg Maffei said at the Goldman Sachs Communacopia conference in New York that the deal probably will close in October, while DirecTV president and CEO Chase Carey said earlier in the day that it is "mostly finished."

"There really haven't been issues; most of the issues relate to Liberty and News Corp., not DirecTV," Carey said, adding that "it seems Washington will get tired of batting that issue around and move on. In a month or two, give or take, we hope to get on with the business and move on."

He added that he doesn't expect any major changes on DirecTV from either a strategic or operational perspective once the deal is done but that it should "enable us to deal with some of those issues" related to the company's balance sheet, which will be the initial focus.

For his part, Maffei said the move is a strategic one for Liberty.


"We believe that content companies are far more challenged without distribution assets," he said.

Competitive threats also were a hot topic during the first day of the two-day investor confab.

Carey said that cable's triple bundle has been an issue in terms of customers being lured by attractive offers but emphasized that there's always a number of customers who would have churned out anyway.

Comcast COO Stephen Burke said satellite should be more worried about triple play, the success of which he said has been one of cable's recent surprises.

"Satellite is going to be in big trouble," Burke said. "Chase sounds like a guy in big trouble."

For his part, Carey touted DirecTV's VOD service, which is launching before year's end, as being more user-friendly than cable's VOD and also talked up the company's plans to roll out 100 new high-definition channels by year's end.

Comcast's Burke noted that that there's increasing competition from both satellite and the telcos, particularly Verizon, but said he doesn't see any "knockout blows" on the horizon. He added that Comcast has two new businesses solidifying over the next few years: commercial telecommunications services and interactive advertising. He said the former should become a "material business" by 2008 or 2009, while the latter should do so by 2010.

Also during the day, Carey said neither the current slump in the housing market nor the credit crunch has had any meaningful impact on DirecTV's business, while Time Warner Cable president and CEO Glenn Britt noted that his company has been seeing a "little uptick" in bad debt from subscribers who live in subprime housing areas.

"Everyone is trying to figure out what will be the impact of the subprime situation and so-called credit crunch," he said, adding that there are no plans to offer bigger discounts for triple-play customers in subprime markets.

Meanwhile, Maffei said Liberty's priorities in the short term are Liberty Capital and the newly announced Liberty Entertainment, which will include the interest in DirecTV as well as Starz Entertainment, Starz Media, FUN Technologies, GSN and WildBlue Communications.

"I don't think it's going to be a media conglomerate like Time Warner, but I do see benefits across various properties. Some of the elements are there to build synergies -- and shame on us if we don't," he said.


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

Well it looks like I might need to get another HR20 if that's the case


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

They are talking about FIOS now.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

Whats FIOS (something with fiber optics?)


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

tunce said:


> Most likely yes - but CAT5 old tech you need to get CAT6 to be hip.


Don't forget your gold plated Monster cables.


----------



## muzzymate (Aug 20, 2007)

Baldmaga said:


> Well it looks like I might need to get another HR20 if that's the case


Same here. MRV is the one feature why I'm still holding onto my two SD-Tivo DSR704s. Oh wait...


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

The only thing keeping me from getting another HR20 right now is the fact that MRV hasnt been enabled. As soon as this is done I will immediately be ordering me a new one.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

cnmsales said:


> The only thing keeping me from getting another HR20 right now is the fact that MRV hasnt been enabled. As soon as this is done I will immediately be ordering me a new one.


Me too. I might get one now while I can get it for free!


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

bradpr said:


> Whats FIOS (something with fiber optics?)


I think it stands for FIber On Site.

Whatever it stands for, it is Verizon's fiber roll out to its users that gives very high speed Internet, quality phone service and non-switched digital TV. They have more bandwidth than most cable systems, so it can be a real threat to DirecTV.

One of my friends has it and is very happy with it, but it is not as full featured as DirecTV from what I've seen and it is still pretty limited geographically.

A lot more expensive to bring fiber to millions of houses than to launch a couple of satellites.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

drisner said:


> I think it stands for FIber On Site.
> 
> Whatever it stands for, it is Verizon's fiber roll out to its users that gives very high speed Internet, quality phone service and non-switched digital TV. They have more bandwidth than most cable systems, so it can be a real threat to DirecTV.
> 
> ...


Yes they said it is very expensive to roll out, and their content is expensive too. Also the lack of sports programming.


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> The only thing keeping me from getting another HR20 right now is the fact that MRV hasnt been enabled. As soon as this is done I will immediately be ordering me a new one.


It would by *really* sweet if the MRV was compatible with Series 2 TiVo's.


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

say-what said:


> Hmm, I'm not able to get anthing with the click for webcast link, just a blank page


I've had the same thing for the last 2 web casts.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

tunce said:


> Most likely yes - but CAT5 old tech you need to get CAT6 to be hip.


Gigabit ethernet isn't enough for you? I guess Cat6 could give us 10Gigabit.... man, that would be expensive...


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

drisner said:


> It would by *really* sweet if the MRV was compatible with Series 2 TiVo's.


I second that as I have two HR10-250's


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

PersMD said:


> I've had the same thing for the last 2 web casts.


mine says 'error on the page'


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Malone keeps talking about ways to leverage the company with more debt. Has he been in Tibet for the last 30 days?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

drisner said:


> It would by *really* sweet if the MRV was compatible with Series 2 TiVo's.


Next to ZERO chance of that... and it is on the NEGATIVE side of zero


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> mine says 'error on the page'


I finally got it on the Liberty Media site.

http://ir.libertymedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?p=irol-eventDetails&c=61138&eventID=1626752

I meant Liberty Media, not Mutual...


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Next to ZERO chance of that... and it is on the NEGATIVE side of zero


Party pooper. LOL:eek2:


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Didn't it say next month beginning in LA & Denver?


Yes it did, it was on one of the slides in the presentation. Those are the first two markets on the slide.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Zecco.com 
Fidelity Investments

TD AMERITRADE 
Charles Schwab

Global Forex 
E*TRADE FINANCIAL

With DirecTV (DTV - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr - Rating) signaling a quick payoff for shareholders, the satellite TV giant's long-term picture remains grainy.

Shares of DirecTV have been stagnant all year since Rupert Murdoch's News Corp. (NWS - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr - Rating) announced in December that it will sell its 38.5% stake in the company to John Malone's Liberty Media (LCAPA - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr - Rating). At $24.38, the stock is down about 2.2% for the year after logging a 77% gain in 2006.

The deal has been held up by regulators, but DirecTV CEO Chase Carey said at a recent media conference in New York City that he expects the transaction to be cleared in a month's time.

The agreement raises the prospect that Malone will either buy all of DirecTV once he takes control, or add a load of debt to its pristine balance sheet and pay a dividend. Both scenarios would be good for shareholders.

At least some of that value, however, probably figures into the company's stock price already. Moreover, DirecTV's growth is waning.

"DirecTV continues to add customers, though growth has slowed sharply as the market has matured, competition has increased, and the firm has tightened credit policies," says Morningstar analyst Michael Hodel. "We think growth will continue to slow in the coming years."

The nation's two largest cable companies, Comcast (CMCSA - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr - Rating) and Time Warner Cable (TWC - Cramer's Take - Stockpickr), have added to their massive scale by recently carving up Adelphia and rolling out telecom systems so they can offer a package of TV, Internet and phone service together.


----------



## mplinsme (Sep 14, 2007)

I went on the Liberty Medical site, but all I got was Wilford Brimley talking about his "Diabeetus"????

Am I doing something wrong


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

mplinsme said:


> I went on the Liberty Medical site, but all I got was Wilford Brimley talking about his "Diabeetus"????
> 
> Am I doing something wrong


try:

http://ir.libertymedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?p=irol-eventDetails&c=61138&eventID=1626752


----------



## koko (Aug 17, 2007)

bradpr said:


> Whats FIOS (something with fiber optics?)


Its fiber optics.

I had FIOS internet in my house when I lived in Pittsburgh. Right after I moved, they started rolling out FIOStv.

It was amazing. Big selling point for the house too, believe it or not.

Yes it is expensive to roll out, but the bandwidth capabilities are huge. Its basically an investment for future growth.


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Attached to your home network - you DO have one, don't you?
> 
> Mine has three PCs running XP, three Mac laptops (iBook G3 running 10.3.something), Powerbook G4 running 10.4.10, PowerMacPro Core2Duo running 10.4.10), an Xbox 360 and my HR20 ).


Windows 2003 file server, XP-Pro C2D workstation (main computer), Vista C2D laptop, XP laptop, wife's XP workstation, wife's XP laptop, XBox 360, HR20-700, and HD-A20 all connected wired and wireless here. I have cable for broadband, phone service on cable, basic cable TV service (about 75 channels), and of course the 5-LNB dish and a couple of H20's too.

Once they get the MRV going I'll get another HR20 for the bedroom. Don't really need one in the kitchen or anywhere else.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

bradpr said:


> Whats FIOS (something with fiber optics?)


FiOS stands for
Fiber
Optic
Service
the picture quality is amazing (its actually slightly better than D*)
don't kill me!
the Internet is raging fast, I have a 15/2 connection, with more speed to come soon, word has it it will be 25/2 soon
the draw back is the limited sports offerings.
Verizon has invested heavily into this, and I predict will be the biggest compition for D* in the coming years
I kept D* due to the NFLST, and the increase in HD offerings (some day)
otherwise they were gone


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

SteveHas said:


> the picture quality is amazing (its actually slightly better than D*)


It's actually _much_ better on most SD stuff, an noticeably better than the DirecTV MPEG2 HD channels on large displays. But if the new DirecTV HD PQ matches that of the MPEG4 locals, they're pretty close on those.

As you note, FIOS can't, however, compete for out-of-market sports fans. Sunday Ticket is missing (obviously), but so are the other pro packages (FIOS does offer the college football/basketball packages). So I have stayed with D*.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Enhancements to EPG


Oh please let that be additional program information (along with the ability to offer more channels in the guide at the same time and the ability to turn off Picture In Playlist.



Sixto said:


> "wire DVR's together"


Very nice...



bonscott87 said:


> LOL. And we really like it too.


While I could care less about VOD (DOD), I'm really impressed with how good of a job DirecTV has done with setting it up and integrating it. Kudos DirecTV!!

~Alan


----------



## too hip (Aug 8, 2007)

Is the ethernet port on the HR20 gigabit?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Oh please let that be additional program information (along with the ability to offer more channels in the guide at the same time and the ability to turn off Picture In Playlist.


That's all very nice but what I want to see is "Channels I Receive" turned back on!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

too hip said:


> Is the ethernet port on the HR20 gigabit?


No, I am pretty sure it is 10/100.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

too hip said:


> Is the ethernet port on the HR20 gigabit?





hilmar2k said:


> No, I am pretty sure it is 10/100.


That is correct. It is 10/100.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> That's all very nice but what I want to see is "Channels I Receive" turned back on!


That would be nice as well...

~Alan


----------

